# Zippo Poll !



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

For those that use a lighter fluid Zippo or a similar copy (butane disqualifies):
How many days does a fill-up last, regardless of actual use? (please answer/vote even if you fill it and let it sitP


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Where's the poll?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

mine didnt last a week but I think I underfilled it after having over filling it one time. The rash on the thigh didnt feel so good.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

My old zippo used to make it 4-5 days, regardless of how much or little I used it. 
I use a Nimrod Commander (not my pictures but this is similar to mine Commander vs Zippo 02 | Flickr - Photo Sharing! ) now, and seal the lip with beeswax, and get well over a week out of daily use; 2-3 weeks if used sparingly.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I now use a butane insert (which never leaks and has lasted months) but when I used to use a gas Zippo, I could never depend on any fuel in there after 4-5 days.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ohhhh... THAT Poll!

Have to fill up my Pipe Zippo 2 or even 3 times per week.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

I think something is wrong with mine...I get at most two days, usually less...arrrggg.

Ed


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Firedawg said:


> mine didnt last a week but I think I underfilled it after having over filling it one time. The rash on the thigh didnt feel so good.


:lol: I did that once, and that was the ONLY time. I didn't overfill it much after that. Had a discolored patch of skin for the entire Summer. Hurt like hell too.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

mine lasts about 12ish days, I found if you rub vaseline on the insert it slows the evaporation of the fluid, also putting the zippo in a ziploc bag helps too.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd say a few times a week. I bought a leather case so it doesn't burn your leg. They also sell a clip on refill canaster for your keychain that I'm thinking of getting.


----------



## jwreed81 (Jun 9, 2011)

ShamWow said:


> I think something is wrong with mine...I get at most two days, usually less...arrrggg.
> 
> Ed


yeah, mine too... ever since I bought it about 10 years ago.


----------



## kalashxwar (Aug 22, 2010)

Mine lasted 10-14 days using Naphtha but switched to the z-plus insert.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

kalashxwar said:


> Mine lasted 10-14 days using Naphtha but switched to the z-plus insert.


I had a couple of z-plus inserts several years ago in my "cigar days". Though seemingly well made, neither lasted very long. My Thunderbird inserts (4) have given me much better service (with the exception of one). If I get 2 or 3 that conk out, I'll send them back to be repaired under their lifetime warranty.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine will last at least a week, but I don't smoke as much as I used to.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

ShamWow said:


> I think something is wrong with mine...I get at most two days, usually less...arrrggg.
> 
> Ed


Sounds familiar. It's kind of the biggest drawback for Zippos


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

This is OT, but I'm curious.

I used Zippos years ago when I smoked cigarettes, and I got that leg burn a number of times. What causes it? Anyone know? Is it just a small leak of fuel and the fuel is a skin irritant? Geeze, it felt like someone took a blowtorch to my thigh!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> t a small leak of fuel and the fuel is a skin irritant? Geeze, it felt like someone took a blowtorch to my thigh!


Yes, it is the leaking of the fuel and it sucks. One of the reason I don't use a Zippo anymore.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Yes, it is the leaking of the fuel and it sucks. One of the reason I don't use a Zippo anymore.


See second quote down:



commonsenseman said:


> Mine will last at least a week, but I don't smoke as much as I used to.


+1 I get almost a month out of my zippo, but I alternate between a cheeep butane (with a built in tamper) and matches (when BBQ'ing) so its hard to predict. I refill when I "feel" it is sputtering.



SmokinSpider said:


> mine lasts about 12ish days, I found if you rub vaseline on the insert it slows the evaporation of the fluid, also putting the zippo in a ziploc bag helps too.


Thats the key. A bead of vaseline around the seam (where the insert goes into the case) works magic. Otherwise, 2 days and it evaporates. Or dribbles out, if I overfilled.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

There are some fantastic ideas in this thread guys, I just dont use my zippo enough to worry about it, I do prefer matches.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> This is OT, but I'm curious.
> 
> I used Zippos years ago when I smoked cigarettes, and I got that leg burn a number of times. What causes it? Anyone know? Is it just a small leak of fuel and the fuel is a skin irritant? Geeze, it felt like someone took a blowtorch to my thigh!


Just be glad it didn't make it to any unmentionable destinations; they'd have had to induce a coma for mercy... :jaw:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

GuitarDan said:


> Just be glad it didn't make it to any unmentionable destinations; they'd have had to induce a coma for mercy... :jaw:


WOW. Do you carry your zippo in your underwear? :banplease:

Sorry, I couldn't resist arty:ound::banana:

:focus:


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

gahdzila said:


> WOW. Do you carry your zippo in your


Nah, he's just happy to see you


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Yet another example of what an evil influence you people have on me. I decided to give my zippo lighter another try since hearing about the Thunderbird/Vector refillable butane lighter inserts. I always enjoyed my zippo but never liked the fluid burn or the duration of the fluid. But now I'm willing to try this new insert. I even went so far as to order a new zippo.

Thanks guys!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Shawn said:


> Yet another example of what an evil influence you people have on me. I decided to give my zippo lighter another try since hearing about the Thunderbird/Vector refillable butane lighter inserts. I always enjoyed my zippo but never liked the fluid burn or the duration of the fluid. But now I'm willing to try this new insert. I even went so far as to order a new zippo.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Good job. I _love _my butane insert!


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

So those of you that have the butane insert, would you all recommend it? Any problems that you have had with it? Thanks


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

brotherwilliam3 said:


> So those of you that have the butane insert, would you all recommend it? Any problems that you have had with it? Thanks


I've only have my butane insert for a week and I love it. Only thing is that I already had to refill it. But I'm not quite sure it came fully filled.


----------

